

AWS Service Catalog - rjsamson
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-aws-service-catalog/

======
s_dev
Amazon have the interns upvoting in droves today. 6 or 7 seperate AWS articles
on the front page as of now.

~~~
rjsamson
Nah - I happen to be at the AWS summit in NYC today and submitted a few things
as I saw them announced. I use AWS heavily, but don't work for AWS or
anything. I'm sure there's plenty of upvotes coming from other folks at the
conference like myself.

~~~
s_dev
That explains it, I just assumed Amazon was organising the upvotes. Silly of
me not to consider there could be a conference or event.

